# Post Number 2000!!



## Chimpie (Aug 22, 2004)

I got post number 2000.  I got post number 2000.


----------



## rescuecpt (Aug 22, 2004)

Some of us have stuff to do, like go on ambulance calls.


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 23, 2004)

Yet you have a hundred more posts then I do.   :blink:


----------



## MMiz (Aug 23, 2004)

haha.  World's best thread ever.  :lol: 

Welcome back Chimp, and congrats on post #2000!


----------



## rescuecpt (Aug 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie_@Aug 23 2004, 06:04 AM
> * Yet you have a hundred more posts then I do.   :blink:   *


 What can I say, I'm a fast typer.  And when I'm at my day job, my fingers are sewn onto a keyboard.


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Aug 23, 2004)

Ack! And it appears I'm falling behind...the CLs are no longer the top 3 posters. <hanging head in shame>

Guess that's what I get for going on vacation. Miss a house fire and lose my bronze medal.


----------



## PArescueEMT (Sep 19, 2004)

Just Be Warned... You have competition for 2500


HAHAHAHAHA :lol:


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MMiz_@Aug 23 2004, 04:09 AM
> * haha.  World's best thread ever.  :lol:
> 
> Welcome back Chimp, and congrats on post #2000! *


 I'm beginning to think that he just lurks around here and only posts when he can get one of the specials.   :lol:


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 19, 2004)

I'm hurt.


----------



## rescuecpt (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie_@Sep 19 2004, 05:46 PM
> *  I'm hurt.   *


 LOL.  Poor Chimpie.  Now everybody make nice.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rescuelt+Sep 19 2004, 04:27 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rescuelt @ Sep 19 2004, 04:27 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Chimpie_@Sep 19 2004, 05:46 PM
> *  I'm hurt.  *


LOL.  Poor Chimpie.  Now everybody make nice. [/b][/quote]
 Yes, Captain.

Chimpie, I'm sorry.  (Head hanging down, shuffling feet, hands in pockets).


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 20, 2004)

All is forgiven.


----------



## PArescueEMT (Sep 30, 2004)

hey chimp....



*2500*


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT_@Sep 30 2004, 06:14 AM
> * hey chimp....
> 
> 
> ...


 ROTFLMAO!   :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 

Finally, somebody besides Chimpie got one!  Now we'll see who gets #3000... h34r:


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 1, 2004)

Yeah, I missed it.  I was working.  Oh well.


----------



## Ray1129 (Oct 22, 2004)

How on earth can you tell what post number you are on?  Is this some form of special thing that you need special EMTLife glasses for?  Or maybe a decoder ring?  Ooh....you should start a club and give out decoder rings!

Ray


----------



## rescuecpt (Oct 22, 2004)

On the bottom of the main page, there are "Board Statistics".  The first sentence shows the total number of posts.


----------

